# Twin weber sidedraft manifold for GA16DE engine in 94' Sentra?



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Has anyone heard of a manifold to adapt twin sidedraft webers to the GA16DE head? I know they make them for older civics and the 4AGE Toyota's, but I cant find any for the GA motor. Or does anyone know of a kit to fit the SR20DE that came in the Sentra SE-R? Please help me! And check this guy out :hal:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

No kits I know of... there is a twin draft kit for the SR20DE, but it isn't Weber. You'll likely have to manufacture it on your own...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey if you find one- let me know- I always thought thatd be sweet to have webers- no joke- if you find one I.M. me


----------

